# MSPaint Round 3 - Chain 2 REVEAL!!!!!!!



## Cyrus C. (Apr 7, 2010)

Round 3 - Chain 2 REVEAL!!!!!

Sorry guys, I’m not very good with commentary.

I started out with this picture:







Anthony responded with a nice description.



Anthony said:


> "Two men and baby walk down sidewalk, arms crossed behind back. Grayscale."



Peedu replied with a picture that made me laugh out loud, I just found the style funny.






MichaelP. had this description,



MichaelP. said:


> Father Mother baby walk single file on sidewalk arms crossed no cars



He mistook the man for the baby’s mother, but had an otherwise good description.

Waffle=ijm had this image:




[/QUOTE]

Jamesdeanludlow had a nice description also:



jamesdeanludlow said:


> Dad loves walking family right along pavement with a steering wheel.



BeautifullyDecayed had this picture:






Stachuk1992 had this description:



Stachuk1992 said:


> Dad driving car. mom, daughter, black son inside.
> Black road. Brown ground.



It was alright, but he said a whole car, instead of just the steering wheel.

David Woner’s picture:






Don’t know where he got some of that stuff from, but it just makes it more interesting I guess.

Sa967St’s description:



Sa967St said:


> PBJ-time-banana vomiting, cool cactii-rockets, taco-mountains, pink car: "Awesome Smiley" omnom-ing confused-looking heads
> good luck



Nice use of hyphens.

KwS Pail’s picture:






After I saw this picture, I realized there was no hope of getting back to the original.

wing92:



wing92 said:


> PBJ banana, flying green-pencils, taco mountain, purple car, cool face, random people
> 
> 
> (stupid twelve word limit, that one was near impossible)



That one was pretty tough.

CitricAcid’s Drawing:






I thought the taco looked pretty cool. Nice use of spraying for the meat.

Adimare’s description:



adimare said:


> Banana dances on taco. 2 winged green pencils. Blind car. 3 people.



Nice, I didn’t even think about the car being blind. Took me a while to make the connection.

Meep’s, this is my favourite drawing so far:






I really loved this drawing, I’m surprised it could be done with just MSPaint.

nlcuber22’s:



nlCuber22 said:


> (main picture)Live banana, taco near road, car,(in background) couple being attacked, winged pencils, sun



Not much to say.
Caedus’s picture:






I’d have to say this picture & meep’s are fighting for my favourite.

Innocence’s description:



Innocence said:


> Lovers threatened - knife man, big banana + taco, road, little car, flying pencils.



Nice description, I don’t think it missed anything besides the background.






I love these types of pictures, they’re are accurate, but at first glance it’s “lolwut?”

MrData’s: 



MrData said:


> taco + banana = ?, omg wtf people, rawr man, pencil-bombers, horta, NO KILL I



Went over the 12 word limit, but only by one.

Musli4Brekkies:






Meh, nothing to say there.

Cincyaviation’s:



cincyaviation said:


> yellow people, burrito bannana equation, bombing plane, man with rawr cape dead



Who is the “man with rawr cape”?

Askel B’s drawing:






Nice picture, I think it got everything.

Randomtoad’s description:



randomtoad said:


> Aeroplane, two yellow people, dead person with red hat, kebab over banana...



I think that the kebab & banana aren’t going to be divided in the next picture.

Spunkymp4:




Nooooo! We lost the kebab AND the banana!

Jude’s:



Jude said:


> 2 men use kebabs and bananas to commit murder underneath an aeroplane
> e



Ah I see, they were holding them. I think I were to release a spoiler, & had to choose the craziest description, it would be this one (so far).

Fundash’s picture:




Whats really annoying me about this is that he only used half the space.

Evan Liu: 



Evan Liu said:


> Two guys holding bananas and worms under airplane with evil face.



I’m not seeing the plane’s evil face.

And to finish up here’s TheMachanga’s artwork:




Well, I love how the colour concept focuses on the banana’s.


Okay, so now that we’re through with the chains, let’s see how the picture’s match up.



*:*



Well, that was fun, 1 chain down, 1 to go.

If you see any typos, broken pictures, etc. please alert me.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 7, 2010)

MEEP2GOOD

Good job Cyrus


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 7, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> MEEP2GOOD
> 
> Good job Cyrus



My thoughts exactly, & thanks.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 7, 2010)

Missing KwS Pall's picture (or, as you called him, Kws Pail).

Very funny and entertaining regardless


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 7, 2010)

I need to join next time.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't figure out how to fix his picture. Anyone want to help?

What I have:


----------



## wing92 (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't think his picture is online any more because it doesn't show up in my pm from him either


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 7, 2010)

Well darn.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 7, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Well darn.



You mean you didn't make back-up copies?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Well darn.
> ...



Nope, I didn't really think about links dying, so I guess we can just wait for KWSPail to log on & give us a picture.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 7, 2010)

Rawr Man to the rescue!


----------



## shelley (Apr 7, 2010)

I bow down to Meep's MSPaint skills.


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 7, 2010)

<3 meep


----------



## Meep (Apr 7, 2010)

lol Pixel art was one of my main hobbies before I got into cubing. =P


----------



## peedu (Apr 7, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I need to join next time.



You can join the other chain. Sub is needed there. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17875


Peedu


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 7, 2010)

Meep, you are amazing. Great job Cyrus.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 7, 2010)

peedu said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I need to join next time.
> ...


Huh? That's the chain that this thread is about.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 7, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> peedu said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...


There are two chains in each round. Chain #1 hasn't finished yet and it hasn't moved in a while because it needs a sub.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 7, 2010)

My drawing SUCKED.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 7, 2010)

I want to join one of them, but I have no idea exactly how it works.


----------



## Jude (Apr 7, 2010)

Heh awesome, thanks Cyrus! We basically did it too, the only problem being the baby turned into an aeroplane


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, please, we really need a sub for Chain 1.


----------



## peedu (Apr 8, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Yes, please, we really need a sub for Chain 1.



Then forward the PM with instructions to that guy:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=356965#post356965


Peedu


----------

